# Phalaenopsis violacea var coerulea



## Ricky (Sep 20, 2010)

It´s the same plant under different light. First picture with shaded light, second with indirect sunlight (at different days). For both I used a gray panel to adjust the colors.
Isn´t it amazing how the colors differs depending on the light source?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2010)

Interesting, wish mine would bloom!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 20, 2010)

Wish mine would grow that well!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2010)

Beautiful flower, Ricky.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice blue colour..


----------



## etex (Sep 20, 2010)

Lovely!! Your plant looks great,too!! Wish it were mine!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool plant and interesting pics, thanks!!! Jean


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice blue colour..



Nice joke 

But you know that there exist less than a handfull of orchids that have blue colored flowers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 22, 2010)

...and a lovely plant as well!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2010)

Lovely blooms!!!!


----------

